# Ladies Cable slouch Hat free pattern



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

http://azknits.azure-m.com/2010/11/free-pattern-quick-cable-slouch-hat.html


----------



## Penev (Apr 17, 2011)

I have made this slouch beanie, in fact have had a fad of slouchy making lately for my daughter, DIL and niece plus myself. The brown fleck hat at the top is this pattern and another view of it showing the crown. I have found lots of free patterns for these slouch berets. They look so nice on. And the receivers were very happy!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Now that's what I call a stunning collection!


----------



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

what a lovely collection of hats.

I put the link up for the hat but I have trouble knitting on dp or curcular knitting needles. 

Would you have any patterns or links to hats or beannies using 2 straight needles. Mu mum once converted a pattern from circular to straigh needles but no longer has it. 

Thanks


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this one too.


----------



## Penev (Apr 17, 2011)

I never knit on circular needles, Just work on straight needles and sew the side. You will have to take care to purl back again though, the pattern will say knit every row because it is going round and round, not back and forth. But I have no problems so I am sure you will not either! The slouch hats are so much more attractive than the normal pull on beanie and great for popping in long hair at the back. My daughter looks so nice in hers. Also good for a bad hair day ha ha!


----------



## Penev (Apr 17, 2011)

I have made beanies for everyone in the family! Several for the wee ones so quick to make. And another slouch hat for my daughter that had a picot edging band instead of rib It was made in a finer yarn than the others but still made in a day. And all done on straight needles using patterns for circular needles.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Penev (Apr 17, 2011)

here are two links for slouchy beanies that are done on straight needles. I have made both but the soft boucle pattern I use for my basic pattern. The pattern is in stocking stitch but I use different lacey patterns instead up to the decrease then finish in stocking stitch. Using this pattern as the template you can change the design of each hat using cables or lace patterns that you have on hand.

http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=4525
http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=4583



pinktopaz said:


> what a lovely collection of hats.
> 
> I put the link up for the hat but I have trouble knitting on dp or curcular knitting needles.
> 
> ...


----------

